
Acoustic Camera Uses Many, Many Microphones - stx
https://hackaday.com/2020/08/10/acoustic-camera-uses-many-many-microphones/
======
dddddaviddddd
Link to the author's presentation explaining the algorithm and construction:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G44M0HbIIBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G44M0HbIIBQ)

------
koz1000
Fluke's new ii900 industrial imager is already for sale and is used to locate
compressed air leaks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wx9B_0n1co](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wx9B_0n1co)

